# visa



## Malinda (Jul 20, 2010)

if retired with income...can we apply for residency before we come into the country?...would we have to have a mexican address to apply?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You must enter Mexico on an FMM tourist permit and, once in the country with an address, you can apply for an FM3 or FM2 credential (no inmigrante, or inmigrante.) by going on the INM (Immigration) website to begin the process (see the previous threads on Immigration).
That said, the new system is still a 'work in progress' and you may want to go to that website now and do a practice run. You just might find that you could possibly start the process from the USA at some point. However, you would have to present the required documents at INM nearest your home in Mexico within 30 days of your online activity. Otherwise, your application will vanish and you will have to start again.


----------



## Malinda (Jul 20, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> You must enter Mexico on an FMM tourist permit and, once in the country with an address, you can apply for an FM3 or FM2 credential (no inmigrante, or inmigrante.) by going on the INM (Immigration) website to begin the process (see the previous threads on Immigration).
> That said, the new system is still a 'work in progress' and you may want to go to that website now and do a practice run. You just might find that you could possibly start the process from the USA at some point. However, you would have to present the required documents at INM nearest your home in Mexico within 30 days of your online activity. Otherwise, your application will vanish and you will have to start again.


thanks for you speedy reply....I did read the immigration posting....but it was a little confusing....we did a lot of research on Costa Rica....so I understand their process a little clearer than Mexico's.....

Can we just bring all our documentation and have a lawyer do the paperwork for us?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Why would you need a lawyer, who may not know that much about the INM process. The system is actually pretty simple. The only hitch may be that it is in Spanish only at this time. English is planned. However, the help of a bilingual friend will do the trick. You must be present at INM to pick up your credencials, which require your thumb prints, anyway. If you were coming here, I would recommend a person to do the online work and print your documents for only 100 pesos. It is that quick and easy. Once done, you take them to INM yourself. By the way, INM won't deal with you until they are complete.


----------



## Malinda (Jul 20, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> Why would you need a lawyer, who may not know that much about the INM process. The system is actually pretty simple. The only hitch may be that it is in Spanish only at this time. English is planned. However, the help of a bilingual friend will do the trick. You must be present at INM to pick up your credencials, which require your thumb prints, anyway. If you were coming here, I would recommend a person to do the online work and print your documents for only 100 pesos. It is that quick and easy. Once done, you take them to INM yourself. By the way, INM won't deal with you until they are complete.


okay thanks.....probably getting ahead of myself anyway....just anxious to start our new journey....in Mexico.


----------



## MangoMike (Apr 7, 2010)

*Where to process?*

RV, Maybe I have missed something before. I thought I would be able to process my No Inmigrante paperwork at the INM office in Mazatlan where I will be living. Will I have to go to Culiacan the Capitol of the State of Sinaloa?
MM


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Not necessarily. Some states do have full service INM offices in cities other than the capital. Mazatlan and Puerto Vallarta, because they are ports and I assume that Manzanillo may also have one. So, go to your nearest INM office and you'll probably be OK.
We used to have a 'once a week office' in Chapala's Palacio Municipal, but they now ask us to go to Guadalajara. Evidently, a full service office is approved for Chapala, but not funded. They'll need a building outside of the Palacio Municipal, rented or owned by the federal government for INM, plus computer connection to the national system, etc. We're not holding our breath.


----------



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

RVGRINGO said:


> Not necessarily. Some states do have full service INM offices in cities other than the capital. Mazatlan and Puerto Vallarta, because they are ports and I assume that Manzanillo may also have one. So, go to your nearest INM office and you'll probably be OK.........


As far as I know, the INM office in Zihuatanejo, (pop. 100,000) in Guerrero is full service. Other than a weekly cruise ship, Zihua wouldn't be considered a port city.

There's a US consul in Ixtapa, 8-10 km away, which may explain Zihua's INM office.


----------

